# Can't connect to vent!



## ArMeD_SuRvIvOr (Jan 2, 2009)

I wasn't sure where to post this. If this should be posted somewhere else, let me know and I'll repost. Here it goes:

I'm in a situation where I can connect to most Ventrilo servers except for a few, including my guild's Vent. No, my IP wasn't banned. I tried to connect today for a raid and I simply could not while I COULD connect yesterday. It stays on "MSG: Contacting server..." forever.

I tried restarting WoW, my computer, my router, everything. Nothing worked. If anyone has any idea as to what I should do, I'd be totally grateful!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## FreeNerd (Sep 16, 2009)

ISP's will route traffic differently depending on the cost of the bandwidth they can get from the major backbone providers, so it's very possible that some days you can route to the Vent server and some days you can't.

Run a trace-route to the IP address of the Vent server. You will need to do this 2 times, once when you can connect and once when you cannot. By comparing the two trace-routes you will know if the issue with your ability to connect is a routing issue or not. If the two trace-routes are the same then the issue is the probably Ventrilo server or your Ventrilo client. If they differ and one works while the other does not, contact your ISP and provide them with both of the trace-routes. They may be able to resolve the routing issue for you, but I would not hold my breath.


----------



## Kubiedo (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm going to try and post this here in hopes to help. I actually had this problem earlier today. I connected perfectly last night, but when I connected today, it messed up on me. I tried everything I could find in the book and nothing worked.

I called my ISP and the only thing they could figure out, was to just release my IP and renew it.

In other words, they gave me a new IP address. Normally this isn't an issue, your IP address typically changes every 3-4 months, but that's too long of a wait if that's the true problem, so if it doesn't work, contact your ISP and ask for something along the lines of a new EXTERNAL IP address. Worked for me and fixed my problem.


----------

